# hesitation to use a new knife



## nasa779 (Mar 17, 2010)

any of you guys kinda cringe at the thought of using a knife or something you paid over $70 for..... i just got a BM 556s mini grip and i just kinda hesitate when i need to cut anything lol


----------



## OCD (Mar 17, 2010)

I know what you mean!  I have a Kershaw Whirlwind 1560 that I sometimes carry as a back-up to some other knife. The blade looks brand new...not a scratch on it. I have it as sharp, if not sharper, than the day I got it. The only major use it has seen was making some weenie roasting sticks at a bonfire. Otherwise, its mostly used for opening presents and stuff at Christmas...since it is so easy to deploy and is razor sharp!


----------



## parabellum (Mar 17, 2010)

Knives, firearms and flashlights are all tools

Would you be upset if you scratched your power-drill or your hammer?

I'm not trying to be harsh, but get over it, seriously.

If you're worried about scratching things in your collection, maybe you should take up collecting commemorative china plates or snow globes.

For the record, my everyday carry knives are generally Benchmades...my favorites are a couple of 530 Pardues with a 154CM blades...and yeah they are both dinged and scratched to hell. Its called "character", learn to love it.


----------



## smokinbasser (Mar 18, 2010)

I collect Case knives and never use them. Kershaw knives are a different matter though, I have been a Kershaw fan since Snap-On tool trucks started carrying them back in the 80s. They are a great work knife even for a mechanic like I was. The only Kershaw that didn't get used was the Folding Field model and it was just too dang well made and good looking!! I just couldn't bear to do anything but give it a honored spot in a knife roll, and just take it out and clean and lube and polish it occasionally.


----------



## carrot (Mar 18, 2010)

Nope. First thing I do with a new knife is I go out and use it... if it gets scraped up even better. I like a well-used knife.

If we were talking about a knife that had serious collector value, like a Loveless... no way. I'd never mess up its pristine condition. But I'd beat up a Sebenza (I do) or even a Lochsa...


----------



## OCD (Mar 18, 2010)

parabellum said:


> Knives, firearms and flashlights are all tools
> 
> Would you be upset if you scratched your power-drill or your hammer?
> 
> ...



Gee, thanks. I didn't realize that I have to use every tool I own and beat it up so it has "character". :ironic: I've had enough knives with enough character that they should have multiple personalities. Some used so hard (like my Leatherman Wave) that had to be reincarnated several times!

Guess its wrong to carry a good EDC that has plenty of character along with a "BACKUP" that is ready for when "SHTF"?

And comparing keeping a knife in "like new" condition to scratching a power drill or hammer? Seriously?

With a user name of parabellum, I'm guessing you're a gun owner? Guns are merely tools themselves. How do feel about one of those getting scratched?

The original post was "hesitation to use a new knife"...and appearantly you don't, great. But please don't tell me I'm wrong for what I do with my stuff.


----------



## nasa779 (Mar 18, 2010)

parabellum said:


> Knives, firearms and flashlights are all tools
> 
> Would you be upset if you scratched your power-drill or your hammer?
> 
> ...


character....lol i like it thanks for putting it in perspective


----------



## chenko (Mar 18, 2010)

First thing I do when I get a new knife is to sharpen it. This could mean change the edge geometry to suit my needs. 90% of the times the knives I get are too dull for me to just consider using them, so i "fix" them.


----------



## SFG2Lman (Mar 18, 2010)

first things i do is toss it in the gravel, stomp on it, and then clean oil and sharpen it, usually i end up cutting myself along the way, that way we get the bad part of the relationship out in the open immediately lol


----------



## Alaric Darconville (Mar 18, 2010)

nasa779 said:


> any of you guys kinda cringe at the thought of using a knife or something you paid over $70 for..... i just got a BM 556s mini grip and i just kinda hesitate when i need to cut anything lol



If you don't familiarize yourself with this particular knife's characteristics in normal conditions, it won't be able to serve you as well in an emergency.


----------



## derangboy (Mar 18, 2010)

I think I'm somewhere in between. I just received a Sebenza in the mail this week and I have not done any serious cutting with it yet. It does have a few marks from being carried though. I like to enjoy the aura that new things have for a bit. Next week it'll be cutting plastic strapping, twine and cardboard like it should be!


----------



## souptree (Mar 18, 2010)

Buy a $500 knife. Your $70 knife will instantly become a beater. :thumbsup:

Beat the Mini Grip to hell. It will take it!!


----------



## Brigadier (Mar 18, 2010)

parabellum said:


> Knives, firearms and flashlights are all tools
> 
> Would you be upset if you scratched your power-drill or your hammer?
> 
> ...


 
A big +1!!!

Use them. Learn their strengths and weaknesses. An emergency situation is a bad time to be finding out how your tools work.


----------



## csa (Mar 18, 2010)

Yeah, I really don't have this problem. My tools are tools, and they look better with some customization marks on them!


----------



## Dutch786 (Mar 18, 2010)

For me, one of the joys of buying these kinds of things comes from using them as they were intended. Whenever I get a new knife, I try to use it as often as I can because its fun playing with a new toy :naughty:. Also, it helps me justify the prices of these things as long as I get use out of them. I think you shouldn't worry so much and just go out and cut stuff!


----------



## bstrickler (Mar 18, 2010)

chenko said:


> First thing I do when I get a new knife is to sharpen it. This could mean change the edge geometry to suit my needs. 90% of the times the knives I get are too dull for me to just consider using them, so i "fix" them.



+1

I have to do this to almost all my knives. The only one I have never had to sharpen is my newest pocket knife, a Benchmade 10300. That sucker has kept its edge extremely well.


Anymore, though, I just make knives in my metalsmithing class, lol. If I destroy it, oh well. I just make another one. Simple, cheap (free, actually, since people keep bringing them in from who knows where), and SHARP! (I use leafsprings to make my knives, and sharpen them to a nasty edge, so they're bloody sharp)

Half the time, I don't bother making a handle, I just wrap it in 550 cord, or something else, if its not comfortable.

~Brian


----------



## TKC (Mar 18, 2010)

*I have no problem carrying and using my custom knives. *


----------



## lightsandknives (Mar 18, 2010)

My Sebenza gets used just like any other knife. I use them, but don't abuse them....


----------



## sigsour (Mar 18, 2010)

I know exactly where you are coming from. I love for my toys to stay in prime condition as much as possible but once you start using that mini grip you will understand what it was meant for...


----------



## nasa779 (Mar 18, 2010)

not to go off topic but whats the best way to put a edge back on a used knife..... im not the best sharpener by any means


----------



## carrot (Mar 18, 2010)

If you suck at freehand the best option for you is the Spyderco Sharpmaker, and if your knife is dull enough that the stock Sharpmaker can't sharpen it you'll need the optional diamond stones.


----------



## OCD (Mar 18, 2010)

I have a Lansky Sharpening system. Perfect edge...every time.


----------



## Brigadier (Mar 19, 2010)

carrot said:


> If you suck at freehand the best option for you is the Spyderco Sharpmaker, and if your knife is dull enough that the stock Sharpmaker can't sharpen it you'll need the optional diamond stones.


 

+1


----------



## nathan310 (Mar 19, 2010)

DMT aligner kit will cost you less than a sharpmaker diamond stones alnoe and it beats the sharpmaker by a mile in every area.


----------



## SFG2Lman (Mar 19, 2010)

got my brand new buck rush today (its my third due to loss) and keeping true to my post above i opened the wrong end and it slammed into the concrete floor, and then...later i was absent mindedly picking my fingernails with it only to look down and see a good bit of blood...so yea...apparently i predicted the future though i thought it was all in jest lol (no damage done...just sliced into that little flap of skin next to a fingernail)


----------



## carrot (Mar 19, 2010)

SFG2Lman said:


> got my brand new buck rush today (its my third due to loss) and keeping true to my post above i opened the wrong end and it slammed into the concrete floor, and then...later i was absent mindedly picking my fingernails with it only to look down and see a good bit of blood...so yea...apparently i predicted the future though i thought it was all in jest lol


Awesome.


----------



## CDS (Mar 19, 2010)

Use a Smiths pocket pall "the carbide slot" to take off metall on really dull blades. It will pull small ribons of steel off a blunted edge with a little practice. It's also a very affordable, handy little pocket sharpener.

There are plenty of other ways to do it, but none I know of for so little time and $.

Also worth noting that the sharpener's ceramic slot puts a very decent fine edge on your knife.


----------



## LUPARA (Mar 19, 2010)

I've long fought the same feeling of the OP when using anything new. I have a buddy that owns an old '59 Mercury; and he drives it everywhere. I once told him that i couldn't understand his willingness to drive the living poop out of his beautiful Merc; to which he replied, "I was always taught to love people and to use 'things'; not the other way around!"

I still hate using the poop out of knives that I paid high dollars for; it must be the peasant in me!


----------



## se4g4e (Mar 19, 2010)

nasa779 said:


> not to go off topic but whats the best way to put a edge back on a used knife..... im not the best sharpener by any means



If it's a Spyderco or Benchmade you could just send it in for resharpening. Five bucks.


----------



## bstrickler (Mar 19, 2010)

nasa779 said:


> not to go off topic but whats the best way to put a edge back on a used knife..... im not the best sharpener by any means



Call around town, and see what different places charge for sharpening knives, if its not one of the brands that was suggested here:



se4g4e said:


> If it's a Spyderco or Benchmade you could just send it in for resharpening. Five bucks.



~Brian


----------



## tundratrader (Mar 20, 2010)

My knives get used. I dont think I have any knives that have not been used. They might have been used in the yard on sticks and trees but used none the less. I understand collecting knives, trust me I have a few. Some people collect art knives which are obviously not being used. That is fine by me.

I cannot even begin to understand the logic of not wanting to use a 70 dollar knife. What is the point of carrying it? What is the ideal situation in which you would deploy it? 

Use the damn things they are tools. Sng's, Sebenzas and of course my trusty XM-18 are all being beat on and used regularly. 

Zach


----------



## choombak (Mar 20, 2010)

Nopes. I have no shelf-queens as far as knives go -- all are well used up and show a distinct "personality".  It too me some time to overcome, but now that I have, I think I enjoy my knives more than I ever did.

Until sometime ago, I also had shelf-queen flashlights -- they too are now "in the field".

The value of the knife appreciates if you use it, else its "dead" investment. Good luck, and overcome this feeling quick. Benchmade makes fine knives, and the Grip shall serve you for a long time to come.

-Amarendra


----------



## Per-Sev (Apr 9, 2010)

I was like that when I was collecting knives I would not want to use any of them, then I had a work injury and had to sell my collection and have since then only bought knives that I use. The only problem is I only but nice handmade knives so my user is Damascus bladed handmade frame lock and I have no problem using it for what ever I need to. The reason I like Damascus is it holds a edge great and does not show the marks from using it as much as a satin or bead blasted blade. Plus you can show it off.


----------



## Kraid (Apr 11, 2010)

I love the look of a well used knife!

In another note, Tom Krein also sharpens for $5! +return shipping. Any model.


----------



## RedLED (Apr 13, 2010)

Just use it.

I just got a brand new Hinderer XM-18, a very hard knife to come by, and it was in my pocket the second it came out of the box.

I carry and use all my customs, and productions.

Please do yourself a favor, use it, and enjoy it. 

Best wishes,

RL


----------



## RedLED (Apr 13, 2010)

Something a well respected person told me years ago was: "Always go out with your best things." 

Just wanted to add this to the discussion.

I have followed this advice since then, and have had the pleasure of using all the nice things I own, and it feels good to use them.

We are lucky to own nice things, and they serve no purpose put away. We should use them.


----------



## CDS (Apr 14, 2010)

I like to keep the scratches off my nicer things. In an emergency we do what must be done, but I don't think it's nice to tell someone that they should not take care to keep the possessions they have as mint as they wish. With lights and knives I have those I take special care of and those I use hard. Cheers to you if you try and keep your equipment like new.

To those who scratch the hell out of your stuff, cheers to you as well, just don't be so quick to judge others.

Its all just perspectivelovecpf


----------



## RedLED (Apr 15, 2010)

CDS said:


> I like to keep the scratches off my nicer things. In an emergency we do what must be done, but I don't think it's nice to tell someone that they should not take care to keep the possessions they have as mint as they wish. With lights and knives I have those I take special care of and those I use hard. Cheers to you if you try and keep your equipment like new.
> 
> To those who scratch the hell out of your stuff, cheers to you as well, just don't be so quick to judge others.
> 
> Its all just perspectivelovecpf


 
Dude...Relax!

No one is telling anyone to scratch the hell out of anything, or judge anybody.

It is nice to be able to use something, and have it with you. Using nice products, as intended with proper care, and maintenance, is fine.

Keeping things looking good is great, as long as you Don't obsess over every little thing.

Most of the high end, quality things I own can be serviced, or replaced if something happens. 

What do you have in your collection? It is alwasys fun to hear what others have.

Best wishes,

RL


----------



## Th232 (Apr 15, 2010)

RedLed said:


> Just use it.
> 
> I just got a brand new Hinderer XM-18, a very hard knife to come by, and it was in my pocket the second it came out of the box.
> 
> ...



Almost precisely what I did, came out with me on a run in the bush near my house. Saw a stick, decided to get acquainted with my XM-18, see how it cut, and how it felt while cutting. Think it's been over two years now, and it's still going very nicely. 

I don't go out of my way to put scratches on it, but if it happens, so be it. If it gets grease all over it, so be it.


----------



## leeholaaho (Apr 15, 2010)

parabellum said:


> Knives, firearms and flashlights are all tools
> 
> Would you be upset if you scratched your power-drill or your hammer?
> 
> ...



I learned as a kid that if you cannot use it, then it is no good to you


----------



## TRITON (Apr 15, 2010)

Gidday! Getting a nice new good looking knife or torch or gadget for that matter I like to use it but I also like to keep it looking in new condition. I was brought up to appreciate nice things and look after my tools and equipment. Actually I even custom polish them to my likeing,[the jeweller in me, like shiny things] Plus its a slightly different look [custom embellishment].Not your standard run of the mill thingy but a spiffed up thingy that you like to look at when ever you pull it out of your pocket [to use it ]. :wave:


----------



## carrot (Apr 15, 2010)

leeholaaho said:


> I learned as a kid that if you cannot use it, then it is no good to you


So all of Dad's knives are no good right?


----------



## BIGLOU (Apr 15, 2010)

I also hesitate to bring out my good stuff. To me $70-$100 knife is OK for EDC. Of course I have my self queens like my $250 Protech TR3 and $237 Benchmeade 9050 AFO. At work I happily have been carrying for about 5 years a SOG Flash II ($84) it has a glass reforced Zytel handle which doesnt scratch and I have not dropped or have tried to use as a screwdriver or open New Castles. I also have a couple of Kershaws I have that I got a Walmart like the Storm II, Leek, Tactical Blur and the Scallion. These were 50-80 bucks, good USA quality and could always buy another one.


----------



## CDS (Apr 16, 2010)

Its not about sharpening for me. I can sharpen quite well. As a mater of fact I'm not sure if you trust people to use blades if they don't at least know how to take care of them.

I'm referring to the ware of hard use. I freely agree that things are just things, and its a little silly, but don't you hate it when you scratch your favorite Light, or watch, stain your jacket, dent your car, stain your best shirt and so on. That's what It feels like when I cosmetically damage a especially nice blade.

I would also like to also say that some knives seem to look better old and worn "stag to me". I don't think there is a correct answer, just different correct opinions dependent on your personal perspective. I think its a matter of personal taste, and I don't want anyone to take that personally


----------



## Archie Cruz (Apr 16, 2010)

Collecting versus Using. An ancient dichotomy.
I hesitate to drive my $3M Bugatti Veyron, I must use my Extrema Ratio BF3 every day or I don't eat.
Decide. Is it a part of your collection (put it in a display case) or did you buy it to use it? If neither, it's time to sell it.
Collections are not much part of my life anymore. I have a section in a book I'm authoring on the very subject. Collections are for museums and galleries. When I die, I hope I will only have my Akari, a tatami, a bowl for food, a bowl for water and a chamber pot to my name.


----------



## CDS (Apr 16, 2010)

I agree with Archie on principle, I just cant seem to stop collecting. Its an addiction I guess, I'm working on it...without much luck.


----------



## Archie Cruz (Apr 16, 2010)

CDS said:


> I agree with Archie on principle, I just cant seem to stop collecting. Its an addiction I guess, I'm working on it...without much luck.


Collecting is an addiction that is both typically human and curable. The collection addiction is typically a compensation mechanism for something missing in one's life. Typically, that missing something is called "Meaningfulness". So we attach a synthetic meaningfulness to a collection of objects and the process of collecting that become an erstwhile surrogate 'family' with nurturing family behavior. This type of attachment is both cathectic and cathartic, but because boredom and familiarity "breed contempt", new items have to constantly be added and trading becomes an easy route.
Museum collections, however, are typically shared with the public and in many cases, owned by the public, making them accessible to multiple generations. Visiting such collections allows us to feel kinship, without breaking the bank.
Speaking of which, whatever happened to the LED Museum?


----------



## RedLED (Apr 17, 2010)

Archie Cruz said:


> Collecting is an addiction that is both typically human and curable. The collection addiction is typically a compensation mechanism for something missing in one's life. Typically, that missing something is called "Meaningfulness". So we attach a synthetic meaningfulness to a collection of objects and the process of collecting that become an erstwhile surrogate 'family' with nurturing family behavior. This type of attachment is both cathectic and cathartic, but because boredom and familiarity "breed contempt", new items have to constantly be added and trading becomes an easy route.
> Museum collections, however, are typically shared with the public and in many cases, owned by the public, making them accessible to multiple generations. Visiting such collections allows us to feel kinship, without breaking the bank.
> Speaking of which, whatever happened to the LED Museum?


 
Arch,

When you speak of the museum collections, do mean something like the Soviets did for their people?

After cutting thru all the psycho babble, I must ask, are you an old Hippie or a Commie?

A liberal Arts Major for sure. What is the title of your book? I Can't wait to read it!

Let's hear the positive and necessary aspects of collecting, along with the role that collections and collectors play in the world.

Just how do you think the museums you speak of get items for their collections? Mostly from private collectors. 

The collector of things not only retains items, which may disappear over time, they also become the authority on whatever they collect. This could be anything from spoons to original art to cars, books, anything. I even knew a man who collected planes.

So before you spew your dim psycho, pre-print ideas, to a site mostly dedicated to flashlight collecting, maybe you should provide both sides to the story.

Your post implies that people who happen to collect things as a hobby, have a void in their lives, and need to somehow parent whatever they happen to collect. There are cases in which a collection can go too far, but having and keeping many lights over the years, is fine and even healthy recreation.

Collecting is very educational. You are certainly no historian.

Again, I Can't wait for your book. Also, why not add your Bio to that section here on the forum so we can get an idea of your background.

With all best wishes,

Ned Redway


----------



## CDS (Apr 22, 2010)

"After cutting thru all the psycho babble, I must ask, are you an old Hippie or a Commie?"

 W.T.F. RED 

and 

Dude... don't tell me I need to relax. I didn't just go all McCarthy on someone for no reason.


----------



## Archie Cruz (Apr 24, 2010)

*Ned *


RedLed said:


> Arch,
> 
> When you speak of the museum collections, do mean something like the Soviets did for their people?
> 
> ...


----------



## RedLED (Apr 27, 2010)

Archie Cruz said:


> *Ned *


 
Hey, Arch...why not PM me with your book titles, I would love to read them. 

Also, would love to see your jewelry work. I have done quite a bit of work in that industry, many clients.

Awaiting your PM with great anticipation!


----------



## z17813 (Apr 27, 2010)

LUPARA said:


> I still hate using the poop out of knives that I paid high dollars for; it must be the peasant in me!



This times a thousand!!! 

I really like having cool pocket knives, lights, gadgets of any kind, but there are times where I get pangs of guilt!
I still remember the first time I chipped the blade of a pocket knife... the shame


----------



## RedLED (Apr 30, 2010)

Arch.....?


----------



## romteb (Apr 30, 2010)

carrot said:


> But I'd beat up a Sebenza (I do) *or even a Lochsa*...



I just fainted.


----------



## Illum (Apr 30, 2010)

I had a similar issue with my BM Nagara, its not an expensive knife but I've carried it until the scales are badly worn with streaks and scratches and the blade haven't touched anything I can't tear open by hand


----------



## carrot (Apr 30, 2010)

romteb said:


> I just fainted.


Sell me one and I'll prove it


----------



## romteb (Apr 30, 2010)

Oh i believe you, and i wish i had one...


----------



## RedLED (May 4, 2010)

Hey, Arch...


----------



## keeftea (May 4, 2010)

I am not a collector but I could see it to be like collecting fine wine or anything for that matter. I own sigh with me under 10 knives and use all of them. The part that I love and look forward to is sharpening, just something really soothing like gardening for me. Anyhow, I enjoy using them just so I can put an edge back on them using different stones. 

For the guy who asked how to recover a dull edge, answer really depends on how bad/dull and intended use. For most stuff extra coarse diamond benchstone followed by coarse and fine. For better steel like some vg or japanese steel ill use a synthetic japanese whetstone 1000. 

P.S. If anyone has an old norton lilly and want to sell pm me!


----------



## Archie Cruz (May 4, 2010)

Friends. I'm out of town with the boss. Basically, I'm holding fort on the road as he attends to urgent and sudden family issues. So I'm using my stunted laptop without access to all my image library. Someone asked about jewelry pics? I'll post some when we're back in the office. Also we design and invent and so I'm stretched right now. Barely have time for the 'john'.
Thanks for understanding.
More later.


----------



## COAST (May 4, 2010)

Always hestitate when using my 551 Griptilian!!! $90....


----------



## motorwerks (May 4, 2010)

nasa779 said:


> any of you guys kinda cringe at the thought of using a knife or something you paid over $70 for..... i just got a BM 556s mini grip and i just kinda hesitate when i need to cut anything lol



LOL no I have a $400.00 Lone wolf knife that I carry with me every day.


----------



## RA40 (May 5, 2010)

leeholaaho said:


> I learned as a kid that if you cannot use it, then it is no good to you



Yup and that lesson took me many-many years to comprehend. I don't buy if it's not going to be used...in most cases.


----------



## COAST (May 6, 2010)

RA40 said:


> Yup and that lesson took me many-many years to comprehend. I don't buy if it's not going to be used...in most cases.


----------



## RedLED (May 7, 2010)

Archie Cruz said:


> Friends. I'm out of town with the boss. Basically, I'm holding fort on the road as he attends to urgent and sudden family issues. So I'm using my stunted laptop without access to all my image library. Someone asked about jewelry pics? I'll post some when we're back in the office. Also we design and invent and so I'm stretched right now. Barely have time for the 'john'.
> Thanks for understanding.
> More later.


 
Book titles...we need book titles!!

Arch.....


----------



## tino_ale (May 7, 2010)

The longer you keep anything pristine the harder it is to use, scratch, dent it.

That's why if I intend to use something, a knife or a flashlight, I use it right away. It's effortless and I feel no frustration when I see the first signs of wear because I don't get a chance to getting used to having it perfect.

On the other hand I still have a BM titanium framelock that I just can't get to use. It's been pristine for years now.


----------



## Archie Cruz (May 8, 2010)

RedLed said:


> Book titles...we need book titles!!
> 
> Arch.....



REDLED. Just to clue you in on what I'm about on the topic of publishing.
I use a Tempest Shielded laptop that is quarantined from any wireless or wired network connection or EMF. Only blank media is ever inserted for backups and it's in an undisclosed location. My topics are often controversial and thus , secret. Several of my topics are not secret and a few I collaborate with others on.
The titles are only divulged in press releases prior to distribution. Not a moment before.
Here are the only two guidebooks I can discuss. Titles are provisional and yet.... copyrighted.

DECADE 2 - is a survival guide for ordinary persons wishing to repair personal finance mistakes they may have made, and that may have caused them financial distress or ruin in the period 2000 - 2010, thus it's titled... Decade 2. DECADE 2 is holistic as I delve into psychology, interpersonal relationships, citizenship and the importance of faith, in addition to down to earth money matters. Put it all together- it's an uncommonly sensible approach to sustainable self determination.

THE FIELD PRODUCER'S HANDBOOK - A pocket book guide for video production – grab and go 4"X6" gem.It covers a lot of the traditional basics but is pictogram illustrated and is organized in an easily searchable and tabbed spiral bound format that slips unobtrusively into a jacket pocket or briefcase for $12.00
I'm constantly discovering miniaturization and usability opportunities for grotesque textbooks and manuals. I used my draft copy of this to teach a handful of people how to practice the trade of video production on a mock TVC. They loved it and thanked me for alleviating them of the burden of plowing through a big boring book. The TVC took 8 hours to shoot with real people and off the shelf consumer HD gear.


----------



## RedLED (May 14, 2010)

Yeah, so you're not really ionvolved wth a publishing house... are you? Sounds like college projects a professor tossed back to you with an F.

Whatever, Dude.

Hey send me a copy of the video book, I personally work with the best directors, in the world, and have covered the motion picture business for 18 years, and have friends who have endowed millions to the USC Film School of the Cinematic Arts...would Tom Hanks looking at it be of help? I can arrange that, no problem. look at my contact info, and send it to me. 

Need an agent to Rep the book for you? I can connect you to people who will have you set for life, if your work is any good.

Standing by to be at your service Maestro!


----------



## Cave_Dweller (May 14, 2010)

nasa779 said:


> any of you guys kinda cringe at the thought of using a knife or something you paid over $70 for..... i just got a BM 556s mini grip and i just kinda hesitate when i need to cut anything lol



Nah... all my knives & lights are 'users'. They're tools. I don't have the money to be a collector (at least, not a collector of the stuff I'd like to have on the shelf) so I buy stuff I can afford to use (and lose, replace, break, whatever). 

THere are two ways to look at it... if you bought it to use, then use it. If you bought it to look at, put it on a shelf and dust it from time to time. 

If you don't know which of those two it was... why did you buy it in the first place?


----------



## cal..45 (May 16, 2010)

parabellum said:


> Knives, firearms and flashlights are all tools
> 
> Would you be upset if you scratched your power-drill or your hammer?
> 
> ...



I fully agree with you. A knife is nothing but a tool for me and before it was used pretty hard to the point where the edge becomes as dull as it can be, i don't really consider it my knife. of course the proper sharpening process with good waterstones afterwards is a must and it is really satisfying to see the edge coming to new life and sharper than it has ever been before. 


cheers


----------



## Archie Cruz (May 18, 2010)

Cough! Pardon me if I gracefully decline your kind offers. I'm honored to be solicited buy so auspicious a person as yourself.:laughing:



RedLed said:


> Yeah, so you're not really ionvolved wth a publishing house... are you? Sounds like college projects a professor tossed back to you with an F.
> 
> Whatever, Dude.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pellidon (May 18, 2010)

Use the Griptillian. The only "damage" I have inflicted on mine is pocket lint and tape goo residue. Both are easily fixable. 

I did finally wire brush what was left of the paint on the clip. I may attempt bluing it with Gun Blue. If it shows any sign of rust. Or I may gunkote it some hideous color. 

Back in the day I used my Buck Buckmaster 184 to cut holes in duct work. It didn't do a bad job. Still have that one. And it is still in great shape.


----------



## RedLED (May 20, 2010)

Arch...come on now?


----------



## Archie Cruz (May 22, 2010)

RedLed said:


> Arch...come on now?


Keeping the OP's original topic in mind.... send me your creds via a PM and I'll consider you. I have a pubisher's agency already but if you're the superstar you say you are... I'm, willing to talk.

"Hey send me a copy of the video book, I personally work with the best directors, in the world, and have covered the motion picture business for 18 years, and have friends who have endowed millions to the USC Film School of the Cinematic Arts...would Tom Hanks looking at it be of help? I can arrange that, no problem. look at my contact info, and send it to me.

Now in fairness to the OP, I just got back from visiting my folks and that experience underscored my key point. Unless you are building a personal museum and are getting regular visitors to it– what's the point of a collection.

To put practice to my preaching I've decided to offload everything that looks like a pointless collection and only keep my life-work which is a collection of sorts, but it's a historical chronology too.
Anyone collect novelty plastic pens? I have 20 I need to donate.
My folks are gonna dump their museum on me one day. fortunately, I can week out the wheat from the chafe.


----------



## Thermion (May 22, 2010)

I always use the blades I EDC. That's what I get them for. My wife just got me a BM 950 Rift that's just striking to look at. It will get used hard, but NOT abused. Unless its an emergency, my knives are cutting instruments, not pry bars or screwdrivers, etc.


----------



## RedLED (May 27, 2010)

Archie Cruz said:


> Keeping the OP's original topic in mind.... send me your creds via a PM and I'll consider you. I have a pubisher's agency already but if you're the superstar you say you are... I'm, willing to talk.
> 
> "Hey send me a copy of the video book, I personally work with the best directors, in the world, and have covered the motion picture business for 18 years, and have friends who have endowed millions to the USC Film School of the Cinematic Arts...would Tom Hanks looking at it be of help? I can arrange that, no problem. look at my contact info, and send it to me.
> 
> ...


 
Is that you in your avatar? What are you, 12? 13?

What is your lifelong work? Not psychojunk? Or are your books about how to live in a commune?

Sounds like you have serious issues with your parents. There is help for you, but you have want to get it.

Can I make a call for you? You can get better, Arch!

I bet all the plastic novelty pens are from the companies that make all the psycho-prescriptions you are on.


----------



## wquiles (May 29, 2010)

I have two Benchmade with Axis locks (one with custom scales, almost doubling the price of the original knife), but my most expensive knives are two Sebenza's, a large one with Ebony inlay (bought used on Ebay - a super incredible deal!), and an older small one with the now-rare BG42 steel that I ordered directly from CR since it is left handed (yes, BG42 "is" better and stays sharper than the newer S30V CR uses). 

For many years I used the small Sebenza as my EDC, but I don't use much the Small one these days once I got the large one, since I prefer the larger size (feels better in my hand - I wear Large size gloves), but when wearing dress pants the small Sebenza clipped to the inside of the pant, by the waist behind the belt just disappears and calls no attention to anyone. The Sebenzas are far more expensive than the Benchmades, but I just save enough money over a long while before I can buy one, so the price is not so bad when done that way.

I do hope to one day pass one my lef-handed Sebenza's to my kids (too bad neither one is left handed!), but I don't have "anything" that is a shelf queen, being flashlights, knives, etc.. If it does not get used, it gets sold/traded, etc.. For the same reason I don't believe in collecting anything - no mater how special/rare the item might be. I respect those who collect items, but it does not make any sense to me to keep something that will never be used. In fact I get a greater appreciation of an item when I hold it and use it the way it was meant. That is why I more often carry the Sebenzas over the Benchmades - they are so amazing and yet simple, it is hard to describe with words. True, it is "risky" when carrying such a "relatively" expensive knife (one might loose it), but I rather take the risk of loosing it while using it, than just to keep it looking pretty and never get use of it.

Now, I do take care of my knives, and I am more conscious about my more expensive Sebenzas than on the Benchmades, so the Benchmades are my choice when I know before hand that the knife might be more likely to have an "accident" and get dinged, dropped, hit, etc.. I guess you can say that the Benchmade is my go-to beater knives, but for daily EDC, 99% of the time I have the Sebenza with me.

My latest Sebenza I have now waited for almost a year and 1/2, arrives this coming week, and it will be a Large Sebenza with a Stainless Steel Damascus Ladder pattern blade, and Desert Ironwood inlays. It is the typical knife that most buy to delegate as a shelf queen and never use. But not me, this new and stunning knife will see regular duty as my EDC - I will probably alternate between my two large Sebenzas depending on the occasion - I bought it to use it!. I will post pictures when I get it in the next week or so.

Edit: Photo of my Benchmades:
BM Mini-Ritter - my wife's EDC - she feel in love with the color!
BM Presidio M520 Plain Edge with custom 3D Scales - my "beater" knife. Strong and built like a tank!. Here is the thread where I put a lot more photos of when I got it.








Here on top is a photo of my Small Left hand Sebenza with BG42 steel (below is the full size RSK):





Will


----------



## DM51 (May 30, 2010)

Archie Cruz said:


> The collection addiction is typically a compensation mechanism for something missing in one's life. Typically, that missing something is called "Meaningfulness". So we attach a synthetic meaningfulness to a collection of objects and the process of collecting that become an erstwhile surrogate 'family' with nurturing family behavior. This type of attachment is both cathectic and cathartic, but because boredom and familiarity "breed contempt", new items have to constantly be added and trading becomes an easy route ... (_snore)_


I think we've had quite enough of that and the other BS you have posted here... and RedLed, stop baiting him, please.


----------



## savumaki (May 30, 2010)

*Shelf queens are for looking at and 'users' are just that.
I own no shelf queens.

Karl
*


----------



## Kraid (May 30, 2010)

Ya GOTTA use em, man! Used knives develop a look that is rarely equaled in SEXINESS! A "patina" if you will. Especially black coated ones. (Which I don't think I own any...)


----------



## RedLED (Jun 1, 2010)

DM51 said:


> I think we've had quite enough of that and the other BS you have posted here... and RedLed, stop baiting him, please.


 
DM51,

No problem, I will let him say whatever he feels he must.

Hope no offense was taken, I was just having some fun, but I promise to leave it.

Best,

Redled


----------



## Superdave (Jun 1, 2010)

I just bought a 950 Rift-SBK this weekend.. the first day i hesitated to use it but that wore off quick. for the price of it i plan on using it as much as possible to justify it to myself and my wife. 

Crummy Pic:


----------

